# Oh, but the cleanup !!!!



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2008)

Our gas grill is such a bear to clean, even in the dishwasher, where it promptly desposits black flecks all over everything !

Any ideas ?


----------



## redgriller (Jul 14, 2008)

I’ve got cast iron grates on my gas grill. To clean it I heat the grill on high heat, lid closed, for 5-8 minutes and then use a heavy wire brush to scrap the grates. That’s all it takes. My last gas grill had porcelain coated grates and I would do basically the same thing except I used a special scrub brush designed for high heat that wouldn’t chip the porcelain. It was a fibrous scrub pad instead of metal wire bristles.

On my charcoal grills and smoker I bring the grates inside and scrub them in the sink since the grates move around a lot when I try the gas grill trick on them. Sometimes I just scrub the charcoal grates on the patio with the water hose in hand. If the grates get real bad then I put them in the oven with some oven cleaner.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

I treat my gas grill as if it was a self-cleaning oven.  

Turn it on to max heat with the lid closed and go have a drink.  In 10-15 minutes, it's fully warmed up and all the crud from the last meal is turned to ash.  Brush it off with a wire grill brush and cook the next meal.


----------



## Baketech (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I treat my gas grill as if it was a self-cleaning oven.
> 
> Turn it on to max heat with the lid closed and go have a drink. In 10-15 minutes, it's fully warmed up and all the crud from the last meal is turned to ash. Brush it off with a wire grill brush and cook the next meal.


 
Ditto...

Occasionally I will throw the grill grates into the oven when doing a self-clean too. Burns them off pretty well..


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 14, 2008)

MW, how do you put your gas grill in the dishwasher?
Is it commercial size washer?

(buckytom, where are you? I had to play S.A. this time. )​


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I treat my gas grill as if it was a self-cleaning oven.
> 
> Turn it on to max heat with the lid closed and go have a drink.  In 10-15 minutes, it's fully warmed up and all the crud from the last meal is turned to ash.  Brush it off with a wire grill brush and cook the next meal.



Yep.... no need to clean a grill till it shines.  My grates are cast iron so I keep them fire cleaned and seasoned.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick, DH does the grillling & cleanup; I have no idea how he takes the top off.  

Thanks everyone, for your help - I emailed it this post to him.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

I got rid of the cast iron grill and bought a portable Stainless grill.  I got so sick and tired of dealing with the iron grates.  The top comes off this stianless grill, the parts ALL fit in my regular dishwasher.  The grate is stainless so I can scrub if needed.   It fits in my sink and I let it soak if it has big globs of stuff stuck on it.  PLUS... it came with a cool rack for skewers that turn all at once with a simple handle.  Added bonuses... its portable!!!  And it can be used with Charcoal, Gas or Electric!!!

Gas Grills Portable Gas Grills Outdoor Gas Grills Stainless Steel Gas Grills BBQ Gas Grill Propane Gas Grills


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 15, 2008)

Take a look here LIVING : Household Tips : Cleaning the Grill : DIY Network
I saw a video of the second method before and it seemed to work well.


----------



## Grillncook (Jul 19, 2008)

Throw it the back of a truck, haul it down to the car wash, and hose it off. It's the best money you'll ever spend.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 19, 2008)

What a cleaver idea!!! And it made me laugh!!​


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 19, 2008)

When I had a gas grill with CI grates - I would heat the grill on high for about 10 minutes and then scrape with a wire brush - then reduce to the temp I needed for cooking - for about another 5 minutes. 

After grilling - I would crank the heat back up to high for about 10 minutes and scrub with the wire brush (while the meat rested). 

One thing to think about with CI grates - they are like a CI skillet ... they build up "seasoning" from being used. And, once the grill is heated up and the grates are up to about 160ºF you've killed any pathogenic bugs you would need to worry about.

There is nothing wrong with your grill/grates showing signs of having been used.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I treat my gas grill as if it was a self-cleaning oven.
> 
> Turn it on to max heat with the lid closed and go have a drink. In 10-15 minutes, it's fully warmed up and all the crud from the last meal is turned to ash. Brush it off with a wire grill brush and cook the next meal.


 

Me too!


----------



## Wart (Jul 19, 2008)

Grillncook said:


> Throw it the back of a truck, haul it down to the car wash, and hose it off. It's the best money you'll ever spend.




This works for my range, too!

LOL!

Burning off works, get the grills hot, wire brush, oil on a grill rag and a wipe down.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 27, 2008)

Today dh let the grill burn a llittle afterwards and it was plenty clean.  He's gonna get one of the brushes that you recommend; too bad Father's Day is already passed, lol !!!


----------

